# New Aquarium pics/Blog



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey fellow aquarists

So i found some time to actually put together a blog dedicated to my Aquarium experiences.

Focusing mostly on planted tanks, I share experiences, tips, detailed info or specs about setups, cultivation and breeding updates.

Check it out. 

http://lushaquatics.wordpress.com/


----------

